# Tuhon Ray and FCS-Kali in Namco Video Game!!!



## Guro Harold (Mar 18, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Tuhon Ray Dionaldo was recruited by Namco as one of their Motion Capture Martial Arts Stunt Performers behind the video game, "Dead To Rights: Retribution"!

Please check out the clip below!

-Guro Harold

[yt]Z9S58SMgwYs[/yt]


----------

